# Neuaufbau Puky LR M



## Schaurich (10. September 2018)

Servus zusammen,

nach meinem ersten Aufbau für den Junior Puky Wutsch, wird es nun Zeit für das nächste Rädchen. Natürlich wieder Low-Budget 
Diesmal wieder ein Puky, aber mit 2 Rädern. Ausgangsbasis war ein günstiger Schnappen in der Bucht. Leider in entsprechendem Zustand.

Das war die Basis:


----------



## Schaurich (10. September 2018)

Die ersten Arbeiten sind bereits auch erledigt 
Alle Teile vom Dreck und den Abenteuern der letzten Jahre befreit. 
Die Sattelstütze wurde etwas poliert und den Rahmen nach grobem schleifen 1x durchlackiert.
Aktuell ist er wieder geschliffen. Die Tage folgt der nächste Lackdurchgang.

Sieht doch ganz okay aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkes (12. September 2018)

Planst Du auch die Kugellager der Naben auszutauschen?


----------



## KIV (12. September 2018)

Bei dem Aufwand frage ich mich eher ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, die ganze Basis „auszutauschen“...
Ich bin ja durchaus ein Fan von werterhaltenden Maßnahmen und einem gewissen Tuning, optisch und technisch. Aber hier sehe ich keinen echten „Wert“, den man erhalten müsste.
Bitte entschuldige die harten Worte. Eventuell hast Du ja auch noch besondere Beweggründe, die Dich zu der Aktion verleiten..?


----------



## Schaurich (12. September 2018)

hawkes schrieb:


> Planst Du auch die Kugellager der Naben auszutauschen?



Du meinst die Lager von der Frontgabel? Die reinige ich und werde sie wieder verwenden. Machen noch nen guten Eindruck.



KIV schrieb:


> Bei dem Aufwand frage ich mich eher ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, die ganze Basis „auszutauschen“...
> Ich bin ja durchaus ein Fan von werterhaltenden Maßnahmen und einem gewissen Tuning, optisch und technisch. Aber hier sehe ich keinen echten „Wert“, den man erhalten müsste.
> Bitte entschuldige die harten Worte. Eventuell hast Du ja auch noch besondere Beweggründe, die Dich zu der Aktion verleiten..?



Eine Grundreinigung ist doch keine große Sache. Dafür war es günstig. Da ich es farblich sowieso individuell gestalten will, hätte ich auch was neues lackieren müssen/wollen  Muss dich nicht entschuldigen.....

Ich möchte unserem Junior auch dieses Rädchen wieder farblich angleichen und ein "Captain Sharky" Modell oder ähnliches ertragen meine Augen nicht.  So lange noch keine konkreten Wünsche vom Nachwuchs dazu da sind, kann ich mich ja noch farblich austoben


----------



## Schaurich (17. September 2018)

So, es ist vollbracht. 
Ich finde es ganz gut geworden, dafür dass ich nix neu kaufen musste und den Lack noch zu Hause hatte 
Das Lager war nach der Reinigung ebenfalls noch gut zu gebrauchen.

Hier der lackierte Rahmen:

  

Und hier das finale Bike. Inkl. eigenem Logo 
Was sagt ihr dazu? Ich finde ja rein optisch sein erstes (Wutsch) gelungener....


----------



## hawkes (22. September 2018)

Schaurich schrieb:


> Du meinst die Lager von der Frontgabel? Die reinige ich und werde sie wieder verwenden. Machen noch nen guten Eindruck.



Nein, die Kugellager der beiden Achsen. Ich habe es ausgebaut, aber leider steht keine Bezeichnung daneben.


----------



## Schaurich (23. September 2018)

Moin,

die lager waren noch super bei mir. Puky hat einen Ersatzteilshop. Besorg dir die doch darüber wieder


----------



## Deleted 210077 (26. September 2018)

So ein Schnäppchen kanns nicht gewesen sein. Die Dinger sind in gutem und mehr als funktionstüchtigem Zustand um € 30 zu haben also wozu der Aufwand?


----------



## Schaurich (26. September 2018)

kingofthering schrieb:


> So ein Schnäppchen kanns nicht gewesen sein. Die Dinger sind in gutem und mehr als funktionstüchtigem Zustand um € 30 zu haben also wozu der Aufwand?


tja wenn man Standard gewollt hätte  Vielleicht gehts manchen ja auch um den Spaß an der Sache  Du musst es ja nicht machen...


----------



## Schaurich (3. November 2018)

Das Laufrädchen ist momentan garnicht mehr wegzudenken. Alles richtig gemacht. Vor allem als er sein Logo entdeckte war es perfekt!
Mit gut 1 3/4 Jahren haben wir auch schon die ersten Trails gerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schönling (14. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Erstellung des Threads, da kann ich mich gut dranhängen.

Ich habe vor kurzem ein anderes Laufrad neu aufgebaut, siehe hier: Neuaufbau Kokua LIKEaBIKE Mountain. Da das aber noch ein wenig zu groß ist (der Sattel geht leider nicht tiefer) und sich nun auch das Rad vom Papa geändert hat, musste noch was Passende(re)s her.

Aus dem Bekanntenkreis gab es für lau (Danke!) ein Puky LR M. Da das schon gut genutzt wurde, hatte es natürlich einige Gebrauchsspuren:






Also habe ich es zerlegt und den Lack angeschliffen:










Danach bekam es einen neuen schwarzen Überzug:






Da die Rahmenteile nicht viel Platz bieten, habe ich diesmal auf Decals verzichtet. Es kann sich trotzdem sehen lassen:










Der Vergleich mit dem neuen Hobel vom Papa (Trek Supercaliber 9.8 XT):


----------



## hawkes (14. Juni 2020)

Auch ich habe für eine kleine Dame ein Puky LR M neu aufgebaut.

Anbauteile in schwarz glanz
Lack in Flip Flop grün/lila.
Lager waren überraschend gut.


----------



## Schaurich (14. Juni 2020)

Hej,

coole Arbeiten. Toll gefällt mir. Türkis wurde meins ja auch nur durch Papas großes Radl...
Meins bräuchte mal dringend ne Frischzellen Kur. Mein Sohn hat es so super abgerockt und hatte jeden Tag darauf Spaß. An seinem dritten Geburtstag hat er sich dann einfach aufs Fahrrad gesetzt und ist los geradelt... Schön dass es Laufräder gibt heutzutage


----------



## Agent00 (26. November 2021)

Ich hab mir beim Lesen bzw. beim Anschauen der Fotos so gedacht: Warum hat er sich jetzt nicht einfach ein blaues Puky Laufrad besorgt?^^ Die gibt es ja fast im selben Farbton ab Werk.

Cooles Projekt, aber die Farbe ist mir tatsächlich etwas zu nah am Original ;-)


Apropos Trek - hier mal meine Version dazu..


----------



## HaSeEl (11. März 2022)

Dann will ich auch mal...
Das Puky der großen Brüder ist jetzt in den Besitz der kleinen Schwester übergegangen natürlich in der passenden Farbe.


----------



## Agent00 (11. März 2022)

HaSeEl schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal...
> Das Puky der großen Brüder ist jetzt in den Besitz der kleinen Schwester übergegangen natürlich in der passenden Farbe.



..Uh, das könnte hier ne super Diskussion auslösen! 

Ich finds eigentlich ganz cool und eigentlich find ich die Farbe auch ganz cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaSeEl (11. März 2022)

Agent00 schrieb:


> ..Uh, das könnte hier ne super Diskussion auslösen!
> 
> Ich finds eigentlich ganz cool und eigentlich find ich die Farbe auch ganz cool.


Danke 😀 was für eine Art von Diskussion meinst du


----------

